
How They Work: WWI Firearms Animations - awqrre
http://imgur.com/a/FCjOH
======
douche
This is really cool and well done.

The Gewehr 98 animation seems to have a much shorter trigger pull than my 98k
- I'm not sure if somebody set it up that way on purpose when they sporterized
it - kind of a shame, since it has all matching serial numbers and is stamped
Obendorf 1918...

